# Grenade's Came through today



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Right purchased some of these Grenade caps off the net yesterday, and come this morning after reading a few reveiws i thought whats the harm in giving them a shot, so will keep you updated with these as these type of supplements dont tend to work to well for me.

anyway question is, with the purchse i had a free gift, but was wondering if anyone had any views on it

MET-Rx HARDCORE

TRIBULUS

TERRESTRIS

250mg

for men

Any idea's?

Thanks


----------



## stebro (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello mate what are the grenades, have used tribulus b4 although not this brand n cant say noticed a grate deal of differance but if uv got them might aswel take them cant do no harm


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Alright ste, Grenade's are this fatburner, quite a good reveiw of what i have read so far, use the search on here and you will find a good few thread about them,

the tribulus you took, what are they for? i not sure what they are for to be honest


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

hoolah said:


> Alright ste, Grenade's are this fatburner, quite a good reveiw of what i have read so far, use the search on here and you will find a good few thread about them,
> 
> the tribulus you took, *what are they for? *i not sure what they are for to be honest


an otc test booster


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Grenade is a pretty effective fat burner, contains several of the usual suspects:

Green Tea: 500mg

Bitter Orange Peel: 420mg

Caffeine: 225mg

Cayenne: 200mg

Phenylalanine: 25mg

Green Coffee: 10mg

Probably the two most effective are the Bitter Orange Peel and Green Tea. Bitter Orange Peel contains Synephrine which has similar effects to Epehedrine, and is used in fat burners since Ephedrine is a controlled substance. more here on Eph if interested (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html)

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

vetran said:


> an otc test booster


Ok thanks buddy, have read its just plant extract, so im guessing not much then


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

As with all test boosters, the younger you are the less effect they have. so if your in your 20s they will have little discernable effect. In your 40s you may see something.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

hoolah said:


> Ok thanks buddy, have read its just plant extract, *so im guessing not much then[/*QUOTE]
> 
> you got them for free make your own mind up i have lol


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> As with all test boosters, the younger you are the less effect they have. so if your in your 20s they will have little discernable effect. In your 40s you may see something.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Ok thanks diggy, not going to be much cop for me then,

also little update with the grenade, took two this morning on empty stomache with water,

feel a little jittery atm,took a stroll to the shop and must say, not alot of energy atall, but the weather is pretty hot, sweaty aswell!

so far so good


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

hoolah said:


> Ok thanks diggy, not going to be much cop for me then,
> 
> also little update with the grenade, took two this morning on empty stomache with water,
> 
> ...


grenades are or were a nifty little stack not used for 2 years you will get accustomed to them so its best to cycle them 2 weeks on 2 weeks of or 4 on 4 off


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

vetran said:


> grenades are or were a nifty little stack not used for 2 years you will get accustomed to them so its best to cycle them 2 weeks on 2 weeks of or 4 on 4 off


Yes your body gets used to the Synephrine and it becomes less effective, so as Vetran says 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off. It behaves completely differently to Clenbuterol which needs to be run at 2 on 2 off. Stick with 4/4 and you'll be fine.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

ok thanks buddy, quick question, on the box it states for a intense workout take 4 30 minutes before workout,

would it be a bad thing to take 4 in the morning then 4 in the afternoon aswell 30 minutes before training?

Also was going to do 2 weeks on 2 weeks off then on my second month do my cycle of 2 weeks on 2 weeks of of clen?

Thanks


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

hoolah said:


> ok thanks buddy, quick question, on the box it states for a intense workout take 4 30 minutes before workout,
> 
> would it be a bad thing to take 4 in the morning then 4 in the afternoon aswell 30 minutes before training?
> 
> ...


4 in the morning ????!!!!!! Fookin he'll mate you will be ruined !!


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

maybe i should explain that a little better lol, Right i used to take hell of alot of eph, and it got to the stage where it doesnt work as well as before, so maybe i was thinking if i took 4 grenade's, see the outcome maybe a better option for myself


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Grenades aren't a particularly good fat burner compared to some of the others out there.

Tribulus is used to raise LH (not testosterone) and raises libido. In terms of aesthetic changes you will notice nothing from tribulus.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

What about t5's ???


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Kenny, heared multiple feedback from T5's..One person = awesome-----Second person = dont touch lol so im a bit lost with them, My conclusion is not everything suits the same person. it will differ for each individual few of my freinds cant touch eph yet it doesnt seem to effect me


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

hoolah said:


> Kenny, heared multiple feedback from T5's..One person = awesome-----Second person = dont touch lol so im a bit lost with them, My conclusion is not everything suits the same person. it will differ for each individual few of my freinds cant touch eph yet it doesnt seem to effect me


I know you used to be able to make eca which correct me is eperdrine, cafeine and asprin

Epherdrine god knows how to spell it but is a banned substance

So I'm looking myself for a decent fat burner any ideas ?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Ephedrine is not banned, it's scheduled, making it prescription only.

You can still buy it over the counter, go to boots or tesco pharmacy and ask for chest-eze (say it's for asthma), take one tab with a 200mg generic caffeine tab. Job done.

More effective than anything that's been mentioned on this thread already. The original T5's contained Eph themselves, but like anything there are now hundreds of poor fakes out there to catch the unsuspecting buyer.


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

bayman said:


> Ephedrine is not banned, it's scheduled, making it prescription only.
> 
> You can still buy it over the counter, go to boots or tesco pharmacy and ask for chest-eze (say it's for asthma), take one tab with a 200mg generic caffeine tab. Job done.
> 
> More effective than anything that's been mentioned on this thread already. The original T5's contained Eph themselves, but like anything there are now hundreds of poor fakes out there to catch the unsuspecting buyer.


Will partly agree with you on this, have heared alot about this chest-ezesource with caffeine, but 6 eph tabs and caffeine didnt do alot for me, If you can get orginal T5's, they are supposed to be great, but cant comment as havent really tried yet, just going by feedback from a few mates

Just going to get this load of grenade's done and see what the outcome is


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I used to take grenades before work gave me more energy and made me concentrate. Loved them sort of reminded me of the film limitless. !

But still like to get hold of some original t5 though!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hoolah said:


> ok thanks buddy, quick question, on the box it states for a intense workout take 4 30 minutes before workout,
> 
> would it be a bad thing to take 4 in the morning then 4 in the afternoon aswell 30 minutes before training?
> 
> ...


4 will probably be OK as Synephrine does have the same bang for your buck as Eph, perhaps hit 3 for a cople of days and then go up to 4. I have not taken grenade so cannot add to this from a personal perspective. Also once try to take them on an empty stomach, and then not eat again until 30 mins after the workout. The effect gets muted with food, and leaving it 30 mins after will also maximise the hit you get on the fat burning properties.

The way Synephrine and Ephedrine work are completely differently to Clen and also doesn't down regulate the receptors as quickly as Clen does. However 2 on 2 off in cycle with Clen would work well, and will give enough time for each receptor type to recover whilst the other is being hit.

Good Luck and keep this log posted, I will keep an eye on it.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey digg, thanks for the reply buddy, ill just keep updating you on this,

My diet has been so so for the last week not eating as much as i should, still drunk a little alcolol which has to stop, but in the last week

i have gone from-

(5ft9)

st14.12

st14.9

To me that isnt bad going, and that is 4 grenade's per day. (next to nothing exercise)

so this week will be..4 tabs per day with alot of training ect..NO alcohol aswell


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Right, i know this is a little late, but i forgot to update you on it,

After 11 days of taking 4 caps before training, i have come to a stand still, not feeling any sort of kick from these grenade's anymore.

So it look's like they would only work on a week on week off basis for myself lol


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Grenade isn't really for energy, I find it used to give me a boost when I first started on it, now I use it as a supplement to my exercise and diet.

Once or twice a week I will use a bit of Jack3d if I'm doing a big cardio workout.


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Aii, very true rh1no, im looking to be getting some jack3d now next week, give it a wee shot


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Good stuff.

To be honest the Jack3d is not working for me as much nowadays, seems to be quite a delayed reaction, although I have just been necking it as I walk through the gym doors :|


----------

